
Ask HN: How do I know I'm ready to be a full time developer? - 123fr456
I graduated in CS in 2008 but all my jobs have been Sales Engineer roles so far, one of which was a long-term role at a top 5 global travel site.<p>I code every day on my own side projects as well as building multiple internal tools that have been used by numerous staff, and external clients.<p>I&#x27;ve comfortable in Python, PHP, MySQL, HTML&#x2F;CSS and JS but how do I know I&#x27;m ready to take the step up to be a full-time dev?<p>My main side project is an algorithmically (Collab Filtering) powered music recommendation site running off an API I wrote and integrated with several 3rd party APIs including Spotify, Twitter, Last.fm, Pinterest and Facebook. The site gets ~20,000 uniques per month and is profitable.<p>(using a throwaway)
======
patio11
Do you need to have someone tell you you're ready? You're ready.

------
alfredallan
Do your own thing - you seem to have the right mix of skills: dev + some sales
exp. Don't bother with an actual dev job.

------
crzwdjk
You've got a profitable site that you developed, so you're already a
developer. Yes, you can do this, and the money coming into your bank account
is solid evidence of that.

